

Why you should Never work for a startup - jkriggins
http://blog.quoteroller.com/2013/11/26/never-work-startup/

======
onion2k
Continuing the myth that startups should be dynamic, energetic places where
everyone happily works 12 hours a day using unproven, bleeding edge technology
to build exciting solutions to do _important things_.

Nonsense. Some startups are like that, sure, but they don't have to be. You
can be successful working 8 hours a day, 3 days a week, using boring old
technology to do wholly unimportant things if you've identified a real problem
and built a real solution to it. That's what makes a successful business -
making something people will pay for. The only thing you _need_ to be in a
startup is the willingness to take a risk working in a company that's more
likely to fail than one that's already gone through the pain of finding
customers and revenue. Every company was a startup once.

Being in a startup isn't about your life, your energy, your focus, where your
capital comes from, or your choice of tools - startups are about starting a
business to sell something to people. End of story. That's it. The entire
'lifestyle' side of things is a choice. Some people choose to work long hours
using unproven tech. Some people don't. Neither option is right for all.

Furthermore, I'm beginning to doubt the idea that longer hours equate to
better chances of success. On paper it makes sense - you can do more if you're
working for longer - but the reality is that your productivity falls away
after a certain amount of time, to the point where it's actually negatively
impacts what you're doing (especially in coding). Having people who can go
home at the end of a normal day, switch off, and come in again the following
day to carry on ticking things off the to-do list _day after day after day
getting things done_ is what gets products out the door. Not long hours or
being anti-luddite.

------
joshguthrie
"Why these posts should Never appear on HN"

------
kken
Isn't the correct title:

>You should never work for a startup, if...

?

